# Exterior paint job



## alf1956 (Feb 22, 2015)

I have had a few quotes of the painting of the exterior of a property. On one of my quotes there is a paint named Renotex which apparently is a UK paint & is not water based but its resin based, has anybody heard of or used this or had a property painted with it ? The 2 paints which I have been advised are the best are Cin & Barbot.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Be cautious of using paints from the UK here because their not usually designed to tolerate the mega high UV here............... and if you want to know how the UV can eat paint here, just take a look at the paintwork on many of the older cars.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Paint is formulated for the conditions and the surface it is to cover. If the surface/structure needs to "breathe", like traditional buildings, absorb moisture when the humidity is high then release moisture when humidity is low you need a paint which allows this, an impervious layer (traditional oil paint - now banned) will lock moisture in the wall/structure and slowly degrade/destroy it. Lime wash - UK white wash - is the traditional covering for rendered stone walls.


----------



## Stephen Wonders (Mar 11, 2017)

*Exterior paint*



Strontium said:


> Paint is formulated for the conditions and the surface it is to cover. If the surface/structure needs to "breathe", like traditional buildings, absorb moisture when the humidity is high then release moisture when humidity is low you need a paint which allows this, an impervious layer (traditional oil paint - now banned) will lock moisture in the wall/structure and slowly degrade/destroy it. Lime wash - UK white wash - is the traditional covering for rendered stone walls.


Bom Dia,

I have seen this thread whilst searching for information about exterior paint. I have been advised to never use plastic paint on the exterior and Strontium confirms this advice. 
Why is plastic based paint so much in abundance in the diy shops? Where do people use it and why?

Also any recommendations regarding the best brand white paint for the exterior would be interesting.

Obrigado


----------

